# Netzwerk Problem: Kommunikation zwischen einem Client und Server



## DiDiJo (18. November 2009)

Hallo Leute ...

ich hab ein Problem bei uns im Firmennetzwek.

Mehrere Client-Rechner sind  über einen SWITCH / Router ans Internet angeschlossen. An diesem Switch hängen außerdem noch ein E-Mail Server und ein Datenserver.

Alle Clientrechner sollen auf den Datenserver zugreifen können, weil der dort 2 Wichtige Ordner drin sind, die alle benutzsen sollen / dürfen.

Versuche ich vom Clientrechner den Datenserver (kein Windows Server) anzupingen funktioniert das auch einwandfrei. Alle Rechner sind im Internet, haben zugriff auf Ihre E-Mails ... werden auf unserer Domäne angemeldet und alle, bis auf einen Client, haben Zugriff auf die Netzwerklaufwerke.

Und genau das ist mein Problem.


Ich hab auch schon probiert ob ich alle Clients vom Datenserver aus angepingt kriege. Ich kriege alle angepingt bis auf den, der nicht auf die Netzwerklaufwerke zugreifen kann.

Irgendwas stört wohl irgendwie die kommunikation zwischen Server und Client. Leider Gottes bin ich kein Netzwerkspezialist und ich bin langsam mit meine mLatein am Ende.

Warum funktioniert die Kommunikation zwischen Client und Server, aber nicht umgekehrt?

Versuche ich vom Client aus, die IP vom Datenserver in die Adressleiste vom Explorer einzugeben findet er auch nix ... obwohl das Ping funktioniert. Allerdings hab ich auch keine Ahnung ob das Sonderbar ist oder nicht ....


Wenn Ihr noch irgendwelche Daten braucht um mir weiterzuhelfen meldet euch bitte ... w2ie gesagt ... mir gehen langsam die Ideen aus.

P.S. andere Kabel und Buchsen im Büro hab ich auch schon ausprobiert. Ich kann auch von diesem besagten Client Rechner keinen anderen Rechner im Netz finden ... 

mfg

DiDi


----------



## Loveboat (3. Januar 2010)

naja, wenn auch spät. Aber hast mal geschaut welche IP dieser eine Rechner hat und welche die anderen? Bitte teile uns, falls noch notwendig, mit wie die Einstellungen genau sind (IP,Subnet-Maske,Gateway).


----------

